# Object char Array Problem



## NooBLearninG (12. Dez 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

zunächst einmal das Problem ich habe zwei Klassen eine Klasse "Name" zur Darstellung des Namens bzw. Vornamens und eine Klasse "Student" zur Darstellung von Studenten, diese Klasse sollte als eine Objektvariable die Vor-und Nachnamen haben. Mein Problem ist folgendes in der Klasse "Name" soll der char[] fullName aus dem Pool VorName und NachName jeweils einen Vor-und Nachname zufällig raus nehmen und es an die Klasse Student abgeben bzw. soll die Klasse Student fullName als Objektvariable erhalten und ausgeben. Ich bekomme das irgendwie mit meinem Programm nicht hin, bevor ich es vergesse die Arrays dürfen nicht vom Typ String sein bzw. String fullName darf ich nicht benutzen. Die Print Mehtode von Klasse Student ist eigentlich so wie ich das gemacht habe nicht vernünftig bzw. Sinnvoll. hier erst mal mein Programm: 


```
Code wurde entfernt auf Anfrage stelle ich es gerne wieder rein
```

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## XHelp (12. Dez 2010)

Klassenvariablen passen überhaupt nicht rein. Sonst heißen alle Studenten ja gleich. Mach also Instanzvariablen daraus.



NooBLearninG hat gesagt.:


> P.S: nachdem ich mein Problem gelöst wurde werde ich den Programmcode entfernen, da ich schon mal das Problem hatte das jemand den selben Programm kopiert hat. Ich werde dann nur auf Anfrage es jemandem senden der Interesse daran hat, ich bitte um Verständnis.


Läuft so ziemlich auf Privatnachhilfe hinaus. Wenn es so ist, solltest du vllt eher in der Jobbörse posten... und auch logischerweise dafür Geld bezahlen. So wie du es vorhast funktionieren Foren nun mal nicht.


----------



## NooBLearninG (12. Dez 2010)

dann werde ich es halt nicht mehr Löschen bzw. so lassen wie es ist mit der Hilfestellung, ist eigentlich dann egal falls jemand es kopiert, ist ja eigentlich nur für Studentische Zwecke. Ist es dann somit akzeptabel fürs Forum ? Würde mich freuen falls jemand noch helfen könnte, ich habe in dieser Hinsicht irgendwie keine Idee bzw. denke ich da zu anders, weil ich weiß das es mit String einfacher geht, aber wir dürfen es leider nicht benutzen in diesem konntest.


----------



## NooBLearninG (13. Dez 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, habe es selber hin bekommen, schade das keiner im Forum helfen konnte. Trotzdem ein erstklassiges Java Forum keine frage


----------

